# What to do, what to do...



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

That's cool I like the idea for dog collars.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Yah i love making paracord anything to!!! But somthing you can sell at school is paracord braclets. i made about $100 plus selling them at school, thay are easyer to make than wrist slings.:wink: and for selling acuall wrist slings sell them at archery range, achery legue if you go.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Etsy is like Ebay but its where people sell handmade stuff Looks cool! How much you selling bracelets for? 

http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=paracord&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea I have been selling bracelets at school string snapper! And that is a good idea about the leagues I start 3d this weekend! And I sell bracelets for 5 hoytgirl.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Could you do like a baby pink and camo? And how much for the wrist slings?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

How bout blue and camo??


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

baby pink it better!! Unless you do blue and black. But the blue and camo doesn't look as good as the pink:wink:


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

My girlfriend likes here pink and grey one and here pink and white one. But as far as camo goes all I really have is an od green. Wrist slings are $15 to door. If you guys are intrested shoot me a pm, if not no big deal I appriceate your ideas.


----------



## gerritsmith (Jan 12, 2012)

Could not you do a camo, from like, dark green, brown and some other color?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha I made $40 today at school selling bracelets.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Where do you get your leather taps from .22outdoorsman?


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet!!


.22outdoorsmen said:


> Haha I made $40 today at school selling bracelets.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Are they hard to make?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

We all know that the only reason to post this was to sell them, so why didn't you just come out and say it from the beginning?


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

String snapper if your talking about how i make the holes i typically just use a drill. But I have heard you can get them at lowes, those leather punchers.
Bugs bunny not at all they are easy you should start making them i enjoy it
And as for huntingfool...nope im pretty sure your not allowed to sell stuff on the youth forum?...anyways but no I was just hoping I could get some marketing ideas.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

If you are not supposed to sell stuff in the youth forum, why are you offering them for $15 TYD earlier in this thread?


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^ they asked how much they were he was just telling them and it kinda seemed like they wanted to buy 1 so he said give me a pm if you wanna buy 1. He was just telling us what he was making.


----------



## hoytgirl15 (Aug 2, 2011)

Did you read ALL of the threads? "If you guys are intrested shoot me a pm" PM means private message, if you are sending a private message that means you are not on any forum.


HuntinFoolUtah said:


> If you are not supposed to sell stuff in the youth forum, why are you offering them for $15 TYD earlier in this thread?


.22outdoorsmen I'm sorry for asking, I should have asked all that in a private message, my bad.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

hoytgirl15 said:


> Did you read ALL of the threads? "If you guys are intrested shoot me a pm" PM means private message, if you are sending a private message that means you are not on any forum.
> .22outdoorsmen I'm sorry for asking, I should have asked all that in a private message, my bad.


No its not your fault seems like we have just came across somebody that enjoys to stir up trouble. No big deal because I know what my intentions where.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I was really just seeing if you COULD make it those colors. Even if you could, I couldnt buy it. I like camo and blue better  pink just aint my thang. Haha.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry to accuse you and jump to conclusions, I was just having a bad day, and I shouldn't have taken it out on you.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats what guns are fer!!^


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u can have one of your parents make an archery talk account for your wrist sling stuff since minors cant sell on archery talk. then, to be able to sell stuff on archerytalk you need to be a sponsor of archery talk so u will have 2 contact an administrator and get all that dealt with and then u can sell wrist slings o0n archery talk although there are quite a few guys that do that though.

u can also go around to some archery shops and take a few wrist slings with you and talk them into selling them at their shop.
if your slings are real nice and u take some with you to the archery shops they will probably be impressed with them and then I bet they will buy some and have you make slings for their archery shop.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Where do you get your paracord? And you should do a how to


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Go to DIY section and go to DIY wrist slings that will teach yah everything you need to know and you can go to campingsurvival.com or if you have one near you a military surplus place.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

started all this yesterday and finally finished it took about 6hours plus for the belt and 15 min for the braclet and im keepin these all to myself


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice. I wanna learn to make 'em.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

They are fairly easy but very time consuming


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Could you teach me how?


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I would just go to YouTube and search paracord braclets or for the belt type in wide Solomon bar


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright I will. Thanks


----------

